# HELP!Well water to city water now. sickness???



## Smittens4CHi's (Apr 9, 2011)

I rescued another Chihuahua.She is 2 years old 4-5 pounds and short apple head(I'll add a picture)She has the most adorable little under bite and smile :love10:

She came from a farm with 10 other dogs,10 goats,and a horse and I was told by them ("SHE JUST HAD PUPPIES PULLED OFF HER")two months ago.She has been with us for 3 days now and for the first two acted GREAT was very playful,fell immediately in love with my older Romeo chihuahua and others.Is GREAT in the house no accidents.
 PROBLEMS:She threw up twice this morning and is acting not as playful as before..Is Drinking water and ate a few kibbles(not like she has been eating*She eats more normally food wise drinking the same amounts*)(taste of the wild) 
She came from a farm with well water!! I DON'T know if it was softened or anything  ???? Here on our acreage we have a septic block home CITY WATER. So is this throwing up from her new water change?
I've never had to inter grade a chihuahua to city water from well water.Could this be the reason for her not feeling well and throwing up? What do I do!! find some well water and mix it with my city water or will she be ok in a day if I don't?She is still drinking and ate a small breakfast so far,but with the throwing up obviously not feeling good ...

Gracie Mae<3


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Adorable!! Yes, any change in diet or water can cause tummy upset. I would try bottled water, or mixing the water she was on with your water until she adjusts, as you mentioned. Stress from any change can upset their tummy. Hope your Angel feels better soon.


----------



## Smittens4CHi's (Apr 9, 2011)

I was reading up on well water and not all well water is equal:/ so I'm def gonna try the bottle water and see if I cant get back out to her old home which is about 2 hours from me!!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

You say you rescued her, correct? So suffice to say she came from a less than 
ideal situation, right? Have you had her checked out in and out by your vet? It
could very well be stress related, or it could be hidden health issues surfacing.
I don't think it's the water, a healthy dog should do just fine with this change,
but you never know, perhaps your suspicion is right. Get some tests done and
see. Don't wait, it's always risky to do so with a dog from a questionable past.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I think this is due to stress of a new home. See how she does this week. Has she seen a vet since she has been with you? She looks lovely and healthy.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeah. When Toby and I moved from Florida to NC, we went from well water to city water. He got tears for a while, then was fine. Meanwhile, my skin was a disaster for months lol. 

I gave him distilled water for a couple weeks then transitioned to tap water again and he was fine. 

If she gets the all clear from the vet it's likely stress related. 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Smittens4CHi's (Apr 9, 2011)

She is scheduled to go see the vet tomorrow. She is upto date on her shots and everything thank god<3.She so far hasn't thrown up anymore and has finished her food and kept it down now for a few hours so far and starting to play with the other chi's and showing a happy lil fluffy self.She seems to be doing so much better,but I'm not risking it she is still going tomorrow to see the Vet to make sure all is well.I cant risk it!
Everyone keeps telling me she is very rare in color with her long blue coat is this true?I don't know if she was clipped at some time as she has some un-even hair and a doubleish coat very soft and thick(un-lick my medium coat romeo chi He has the soft medium coat but not as much coat..)!She has had her dewclaws removed and was told she was AKC,but I have no way of knowing her genealogy?Not really a Big deal or anything.Just cant wait to see if it grows out longer.
I have a lavender chi girl rescued a while back but she is the short coat and did have 80%hair loss when we got her now she is All filled back in and just a beauty<3 
Thank you all for your help <3


----------

